# Headin' Out Tomarow For 2 Nights At Stone Mtn Park Ga



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Have been to the park lots of times but never have camped there. This will be the first time the OB has been used at a full hookup site, kinda excited.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time
And a safe trip

Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Let us know how it works for you. We are heading to Stone Mountain in a few weeks with some camping friends and want to get the lowdown.

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm excited for you.








Have a Great Time & Be Safe.

Tami


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

I have heard great things about it...would like to take the family one day!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

FraTra said:


> Have been to the park lots of times but never have camped there. This will be the first time the OB has been used at a full hookup site, kinda excited.


oooo that is SO exciting! LOL I love hook up camping (we hardly ever do it!) Have a great time!! Looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back!!!


----------



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

been there many times! Have a great trip and let us know how it goes.

jake


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Went there about ten years ago. Great lazer light show. Have fun.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun....Enjoy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Let us know how it works for you. We are heading to Stone Mountain in a few weeks with some camping friends and want to get the lowdown.
> 
> Reverie


I'd like to know how it goes, too!! When my oldest son was young, we went for 3 nights, camping, and it was owned by the state, then. Parking sites were tedious to park in, even with a 16 1/2' Scotty travel trailer, being towed by a Chrysler Parisienne station wagon!! (The good ol' days!)
I'm wondering if they REALLY have made improvements in the CG and the sites, or not, as advertised. I'd love to go back and visit and enjoy the laser light show (we had to go EVERY NIGHT!).








Darlene


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Let us know how it works for you. We are heading to Stone Mountain in a few weeks with some camping friends and want to get the lowdown.
> 
> Reverie


I'd like to know how it goes, too!! When my oldest son was young, we went for 3 nights, camping, and it was owned by the state, then. Parking sites were tedious to park in, even with a 16 1/2' Scotty travel trailer, being towed by a Chrysler Parisienne station wagon!! (The good ol' days!)
I'm wondering if they REALLY have made improvements in the CG and the sites, or not, as advertised. I'd love to go back and visit and enjoy the laser light show (we had to go EVERY NIGHT!).








Darlene








[/quote]

Went pretty well. It's a nice enough CG to stay at to do the park attractions, but everything you have heard about the camp sites are probably true. They are not very level even the asphalt ones. The pull thru next to me was probably 3 or 4 feet drop from one end to the other. You'll also need lots of levelers depending on your site. I had to use 4 lynx levelers on mine. Some sites look small and tight and a lot of sites are still gravel and not level. our site 434 looked to be the largest pull thru they have but when we got there it was no bigger than the average. I had to use an extension on my power cord to reach the sewer because they were so far apart. The campground overall is very hilly and has a lot of tight turns also. The park emplyees are very nice and helpfull.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Home FraTra









Glad to hear everything went well...good thing you were prepared with the levelers and extension cords









Got photos??


----------

